#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Social Media Marketing >  >  15 Stats on Social Media Marketing Fails

## Bhavya

Do you want to know what are the social media marketing approaches that damage your business reputation? Check out the below social media marketing fails shared by Inklyo. The list will help you to avoid the fails in your social media marketing strategy.

----------

